# Need a temporary CPC for General Surgeon



## drsbilling (Mar 26, 2013)

Looking for a CPC with general surgery coding experience willing to work on a short-term assignment.  Willing to utilizie a remote coder.


----------



## rlryan48 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Response to Temp CPC*

I would like to submit my resume for this position, please find the mentioned attached.

Thank you,
Robin Ryan


----------



## em2177 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am interested in the short term remote coding project. I have over 10 years of experience coding and billing for multiple specialties. I recently completed a short term coding project with OptumInsight. 

I am CPC certified since 2004. 

Please feel free to email me with any questions: pandm2009@att.net

Is there an email I can forward my resume to?

Thank You,

Elizabeth Montelongo, CPC


----------



## artemissp (Mar 26, 2013)

I sent you my resume as "private message". In case you didn't receive it. My email is artemissp@yahoo.com my cell is 818-795-9861. I'm available to work asap. Onsite or remotely.


----------



## conniecoder (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello, I have 12 years of general surgery coding experience and would love the opportunity to help with this project. I am detail-oriented, focused, organized and able to work independently. I also have an exceptional work ethic, with the ability to produce outstanding results with no supervision. Kindly contact me at c_frechette@yahoo.com or (207) 571-4500 so I may provide you with my resume. Thank you. Connie, CPC


----------



## mrsulysse (Apr 1, 2013)

*Interested Canidate*

I have attached my resume. Feel free to contact me anytime regarding the position available. 

(904) 327-0165 or 1.mrs.shaniqua@gmail.com


----------

